# Why the difference?!



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

It amazes me the difference in prices of rep stuff from shop to shop. They all get the same stuff and sell it at completly random prices it seems.

I'm looking to get the UV kit for my new BD viv, a standard 4x2x2 setup. I'm looking for a 36" 30w D3+ 12%uv bulb, Arcadia starter for said bulb and 36" refelctor. Here's what I've found so far:

*Hersham reptile supplies*:

Starter 15.32
Bulb 18.66
Refector 6.66
P+P 3.99

*Total: 44.63*

*Blue Lizard reptiles*:

Starter 20.49
Bulb 23.82
reflector 8.50
P+P free

*Total: 52.81*

*The Pink Skink*:

Starter 21.49 (although this is the ultra seal, the only one they do, which I dont really need for a BD)
Bulb 28.99
reflector 8.49
P+P free

*Total: £58.97*

So why such a massive price difference guys? Why are you ripping us off?? Surley the cost price for all you guys must be about the same....:censor:

So the moral of this story, is in the age of the internet, shop around and don't be fooled by rubbish Free Postage scams, because your paying more for your free postage in the long run :censor:

No surprises for guessing who's getting my moeny tomorrow :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's a lot that goes into the costing.
A - what prices do they get from their suppliers?
B - what overheads do they have?
C - do they charge for delivery or do they need to incorporate it into their prices

The cost price won't be the same. There isn't 'a' cost price to trade, there are a lot of different prices depending on other factors.

how many do they order at a time - bulk prices
do they have a trade account or pay cash on delivery (discounted for COD)
does one company get better prices
etc
etc
A one man band working from his spare room, who's been doing it for years and has a good relationship with his suppliers will be able to do it a lot cheaper than a shop with a website and staff to pay.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Meko said:


> there's a lot that goes into the costing.
> A one man band working from his spare room, who's been doing it for years and has a good relationship with his suppliers will be able to do it a lot cheaper than a shop with a website and staff to pay.


Well perhaps those more expensive guys need to re-examine their business model, because they ARE losing on internet trade at the very least. This price check took me minutes, and to be quite honest, as a consumer, I don't give a monkeys butt what their overheads are. I care whats coming out of my pocket.

Compete or flounder. It amazes me half of these traders are still in business :yeahright:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

I have nearly always found Hersham Reptiles or Surrey Pet Supplies as they trade as well the best prices on our stuff usually.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Burpy said:


> Well perhaps those more expensive guys need to re-examine their business model, because they ARE losing on internet trade at the very least. This price check took me minutes, and to be quite honest, as a consumer, I don't give a monkeys butt what their overheads are. I care whats coming out of my pocket.
> 
> Compete or flounder. It amazes me half of these traders are still in business :yeahright:


they're still in business because they're selling at a price that pays their over heads. If their income didn't cover their overheads then they'll make no profit and be out of business.
Especially if they can't get the same prices as everybody they're competing with. If they're a new company then there's no guarantee the wholesalers will give them their standard trade prices until they're established.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the same could be said about you with ur water crystals urs is ten times the price as to wot u can get on ebay , £4.95 for 1kg with free P+P, urs 100g for £4.85 mmmmmmmmm say's it all realy


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> the same could be said about you with ur water crystals urs is ten times the price as to wot u can get on ebay , £4.95 for 1kg with free P+P, urs 100g for £4.85 mmmmmmmmm say's it all realy


Yeah, I can see the ones your on about. But thats the point isn't it. I know they make a profit, and I'm fine with that. But I don't want 10 bulbs, I want 1. So if you check MY price for 100g with everyone elses, then I am cheapest, so again, why do the others have to charge so much.

I know if I bought in bulk I'd get a discount, but I only need the one, not ten.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

but they need to buy in bulk to get the better prices. If they're not selling enough to buy in bulk they won't get bulk prices and then can't pass the cheaper prices on.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

With the odd exception the whole "you get what you pay for" saying rings pretty true most of the time. The cheapest ones probably have very little if any customer service etc.

You can buy cheaper anything if you shop around, but the chances are theres a reason why its cheaper.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The main reason some are cheaper than others is because they buy in bigger quantities from the supplier, so they can get the stuff cheaper and pass the saving on to us, it's the old "pile it high and sell it cheap" tactic that works so well for supermarkets.

Customer service doesn't neccessarily have to suffer just because it's cheaper, in fact if a company is selling huge quantities they can usually afford to employ people who do nothing but deal with orders, so in all likelihood you'll get a better service as well as cheaper prices!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I can answer this one! Being that i am the Pink skink

Surrey reptiles are selling all of their items at trade price, without taking into account vat, they are listing products at trade price that should have vat added on top of that price but for some reason they haven't done that. 

As for ripping people off, just because someone comes along and starts selling stuff cheaper than us doesn't mean we are ripping anyone off - it just means our competitors have an unrealistic business model.

How do i know this is unrealistic, i have been doing this long enough to probably be getting some of the best bulk buy, wholesale discounts possible and wherever possible i pass these on as savings. So i know for a fact that these "trade" prices cannot be sustained realistically long term. I am just waiting to see if history will repeat itself like the last time they sold reptile goods.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Totally understand where the OP coming from, example of this is a mat stat for £20 posted, opposed to £30+postage.
thats 33%+ more.

Habistat Twin dimmers for £45 posted, cheapest I found locally way £75!!

thats 33%+ more.

Also, more and more businesses are testing the water in different areas with alot of businesses shutting recently, so are selling at trade price to see what market is there, which will probably screw them up in the long run.

But on the whole, would have to agree with Graham all the way.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> I can answer this one! Being that i am the Pink skink
> 
> Surrey reptiles are selling all of their items at trade price, without taking into account vat, they are listing products at trade price that should have vat added on top of that price but for some reason they haven't done that.
> 
> ...


As the owner of Surrey Pet Supplies i would like to put the record straight,When we stopped selling reptile products nearly 3 years ago was purely because we went in to equestrian products and put all our time in to that,Nothing Else.
Since a change in the market we decided to go back to reptile supplies as well as all other pet supplies and we have not forgot to put VAT on our prices we have just done some amazing deals with suppliers so as to bring products at better prices.
And if you watch our site in coming weeks you will notice that prices are going to get even better with the deal we have just done with most of the major manufacturers.

The other thing we have done is bring all our prices online now in store as well so you can save both ways.
On top of this you also gain loyalty points which can be used against your purchase.

I hope this answers some questions.


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dont ask questions, go where its cheapest and save your time and pennies!!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

I have always used Hersham Reptiles part of Surrey Pet Supplies and have found them on the whole to be the best price around as well as great customer service.

I would recommend anyone to give them a try.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

cookie99 said:


> Dont ask questions, go where its cheapest and save your time and pennies!!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


^^ that : victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I've used the pink skink before... they were the cheapest for the stuff I wanted, as well as free delivery. Customer service was spot on as well... and the packaging was fantastic(is it sad that I enjoyed bursting all the bubbles> haha)


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I have always used PINK SKINK or LOWESTOFTREPTILES(on here)for the things i needed as they had the best prices and customer service. I didn't receive a set of tongs once and let the Skinkster know. Within the week i had a set delivered, no hassle, no worries.

I suppose you take as you find, but the above two places always come up trumps for me!!


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

I think this could be because most online shops use drop shippers/wholesalers so they dont need to store any goods & only buy what they sell and never need to post a thing.All they do is run there website. the wholesaler does all the work + they dont get a good price for doing it this way.

but i think at these prices hes not buying from a wholesaler if he was hes mad! making 20p to a few £££ per item. Which after tax & wages delivery would be nothing & would end up worse off in the long run.

I cant see it lasting, as soon other traders find out they will ask for the same prices & large wholesalers will ask for better prices,
I dont think these company's could make a living with all the importing/delivery charges they have to pay at such a price.

Support your local pet shop if you dont there wont be any left!
no one wants to buy reptiles online.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

kos said:


> I think this could be because most online shops use drop shippers/wholesalers so they dont need to store any goods & only buy what they sell and never need to post a thing.All they do is run there website. the wholesaler does all the work + they dont get a good price for doing it this way.
> 
> but i think at these prices hes not buying from a wholesaler if he was hes mad! making 20p to a few £££ per item. Which after tax & wages delivery would be nothing & would end up worse off in the long run.
> 
> ...


Again as the owner of Surrey Pet Supplies i am quite happy to put the record straight we do not import our goods we do buy from suppliers in uk.
The difference is we buy thousands of pounds of products at a time so we get good deals on it.
I think A FIRM CALLED TESCO HAS BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS.
The way i look at it people can buy from us or elsewhere it is up to the individual.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

They do indeed. they sell plastic tubs, margarine tubs, ice cream tubs, litter trays, washing up bowls and cornflake packets.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> i know for a fact that these "trade" prices cannot be sustained realistically long term. I am just waiting to see if history will repeat itself like the last time they sold reptile goods.


Too early?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

how about now?


----------

